# B pillars rotary (newbie)



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

So I got a practice bonnet a few weeks ago to give my old rotary a go. I spent a few hours doing different angles and having a good play over a few weeks.

After reading threads thought I would tackle my b pillars on my 15plate Octavia vrs which is Fairly new to me!!

The pics look surprisingly worse than in real life tbh. But shows it up the deffects fantastic.

Results were a complete glass look in comparison. I'd say 70% deffect removal maybe. Couple deep scratches it didn't remove but they are really deep not even sure how they got there in the last few weeks. Looking forward to seeing the car out the garage to see the real life comparison!!

I cleaned down the pillars with a mitt and shampoo
Clay barred using BH clay 
And a good use of UPOL panel wipe.
Then taped up

Used my Makita rotary 
White hex pad
Scholl s17plus did a few passes on first speed. 
Then moved up to nearly speed 2
Back down to 1 for a good finish off.

As I was happy with the results and my own skill on them. I moved onto an orange pad for a few passes then white pad, on the other b pillars side to see if I could remove more defects. I'd say the results were not much different however I was alot more cautious not wanting to over do it or cause damage.

I then panel wiped them down. 
Light application of SRP by hand
Finished off with Soft99 king of gloss.

Pillar B before shot










Pillar B post machine. Excuse the dust specs hadn't done a full wipe down I was trying to focus on on the deep scratches left hand panel.










Pillar B

Before of a deep scratch area 









After 









A 50/50 from first attempt using only a white pad and s17.










Another close up of prior to any work










Overall very happy. I will try upload a couple of the finished after the srp and king of gloss application.

As said although they look awwwwwfull they don't look that bad in any situation to the eye. A cheap 2£ bike light shows up defects really well!!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks way better, than they did.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job, now get them wrapped had mine done from new and it save a lot of hassle
Would have thought an orange pad would have been too harsh for piano black B pillars


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Nice job, now get them wrapped had mine done from new and it save a lot of hassle
> Would have thought an orange pad would have been too harsh for piano black B pillars


With defects like that Dave I always use a MF cutting pad then finish it with a yellow Rupes pad to remove the MF haze then with the same finishing polish I switch to a black pad and this produces a near perfect finish :thumb:

The finishing picture still shows some haze so this is where the black pad comes in.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You've done a cracking job mate, a vast improvement :thumb:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks guys. As said I could have done more but for a first attempt didn't want to go too far. I will hopefully eventually finish off with a black pad and get them wrapped. 

The problem with these pillars is NOT so much wash technique. But more everyday use. 

This morning I showed the wife our improvements and re iterated please do not use our hand on this pillar to close the doors. During the day I watched her do it straight away. Later in the day before I got out I saod, again watch the doors jokingly (but deffo not joking) only for me to close the door and look down noticing I had just closed the door with my fingers on the b pillars. 

Its the perfect height to close the doors on a saloon car. And clearly the deeeep scratches come from finger nails and rings alike. It has certainly explained where my deep scratches have came from. Obviously you will get marks from poor washing but the real problem is human contact.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Unless you are made aware I think most people close doors using the B pillar I keep telling my wife the same but it makes no difference that’s why I had them wrapped so now no problem at all


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

camerashy said:


> Unless you are made aware I think most people close doors using the B pillar I keep telling my wife the same but it makes no difference that's why I had them wrapped so now no problem at all


Yea mine have got a few very random shaped scratches probably from a ring, so it' going tohappen again. How much did you pay for them to be wrapped? Do you have any before and after shots


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Had them done by Signature Group in Stoke on Trent cost me £100 to have the A, B and C pillars done.
Sorry no before or after shots but they would be a waste of time as you cannot tell they are wrapped LOL may be a little less glossy but very pleased with the results and peace of mind.

Best I can do is show the car in this post
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410308&page=2


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

camerashy said:


> Had them done by Signature Group in Stoke on Trent cost me £100 to have the A, B and C pillars done.
> Sorry no before or after shots but they would be a waste of time as you cannot tell they are wrapped LOL may be a little less glossy but very pleased with the results and peace of mind.
> 
> Best I can do is show the car in this post
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410308&page=2


Would you need to get them polished down again before applying the wrap. Or does the wrap hide all the deffects anyways.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I had mine done from new but you would need to remove any damage before the ppf is applied.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> I had mine done from new but you would need to remove any damage before the ppf is applied.


Dave you will be surprised what PPF can hide mate:doublesho
I've removed A full PPF on a new Lamborghini aventador sv, and underneath it was covered in scratches and swirls  so it can hide defects :thumb:


----------

